# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Evolve

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide d'Evolve*.

----------


## Wobak

Il me semble que le boost de jetpack c'est 1/4 plutôt qu'1/3 de la barre non ?

----------


## Izual

Absolument. C'est corrigé, merci !

----------

